# Dug this WASHINGTON DC Amber strap side- any info?



## downeastdigger (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello all, if any of you are still out there  :} 

I dug this shard while digging here in NH recently. It's Chas. Kraemer  Washington DC in yellow amber, strap sided.  I can't help but feeling like it would be a really scarce bottle, as there aren't a lot of DC bottles in general.  Any info would be appreciated.  I have some new posts on my digging blog, theDowneastDigger

Dug a couple of good bottles last month that were whole!  I'll post em when I get pics taken Hope alls well


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm sure you have seen this, but this has a good writeup on this fellow.

http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2014/08/whiskey-built-charles-kraemer-dc.html

I've seen an intact example of this flask (several years ago) so I know they are out there but not sure what they bring these days.


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 29, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> I'm sure you have seen this, but this has a good writeup on this fellow.
> 
> http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2014/08/whiskey-built-charles-kraemer-dc.html
> 
> I've seen an intact example of this flask (several years ago) so I know they are out there but not sure what they bring these days.


Thank you for that info !! I'll contact him


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Bram nice find! Long way from home. More pictures please.


----------



## thehumpback94 (Feb 12, 2021)

downeastdigger said:


> Hello all, if any of you are still out there  :}
> 
> I dug this shard while digging here in NH recently. It's Chas. Kraemer  Washington DC in yellow amber, strap sided.  I can't help but feeling like it would be a really scarce bottle, as there aren't a lot of DC bottles in general.  Any info would be appreciated.  I have some new posts on my digging blog, theDowneastDigger
> 
> Dug a couple of good bottles last month that were whole!  I'll post em when I get pics taken Hope alls well


Still have this flask I’d love to purchase/trade for it?!


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 12, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> Still have this flask I’d love to purchase/trade for it?!


I like to see these sleeping post revived.  downeastdigger was last seen posting on this forum 1 year ago.  You might click on their name and then START CONVERSATION, which should send them a message.  They did not set up a signature with their contact info, which is a classic mistake for the majority of users on this forum.  Good luck contacting them.


----------



## thehumpback94 (Feb 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I like to see these sleeping post revived.  downeastdigger was last seen posting on this forum 1 year ago.  You might click on their name and then START CONVERSATION, which should send them a message.  They did not set up a signature with their contact info, which is a classic mistake for the majority of users on this forum.  Good luck contacting them.


Thanks Bruce


----------

